# Costochondritis and the Martial Artist



## Archangel M (Feb 21, 2008)

Last week I did some intense grappling training which went pretty well. However, after I returned home I started to notice some tenderness in my side and back. I thought that perhaps I had a mild muscle strain but by the morning I could hardly sit up out of bed. Once up I started feeling better but I would get these painful "clicks" and "pops" in my side. I thought that perhaps I had fractured a rib. 

What I got was an injury called "Costochondritis" which is an inflammation of the spot where bone meets cartilage. Pain can radiate all over the torso, but by feeling around you can push on that particular joint and "YOW"! It shows you exactly where the trouble starts. All you can really do is rest, take NIASD's and apply heat for comfort.


----------

